# Rugby - 6 Nations ?



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Always a good watch the 6 nations - Some Good rugby over the last weekend ? 

Who do you think will Win ?


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

My money would be on Ireland. Scotland need to up their game a bit still.


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

Agree, disappointing start from Scotland given the World Cup. It may just be expectations are high from that but we should be doing better.


----------



## RealR0cknr0lla (Jan 17, 2016)

Ireland but hopefully England will push them close


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

Wales Wales Wales, did i mention i am welsh ? I love the six nations its the only event i attend these days the crowd is amazing such a buzz, got my tickets safe and sound for Scotland this weekend in Cardiff.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Who is going to Win this Weekend 

England v Ireland

Italy V Scotland 

Wales V France


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

Wales to beat France but going to be an all out war
Scotland to beat Italy by the smallest of margins 
England to beat Ireland as the irish seem to have left there a game back over the water


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

well my first call was right so lets see what today brings


2 for 2 i should have put money on this lol


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Interesting weekend for the Rugby - England V Wales ....


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

WHIZZER said:


> Interesting weekend for the Rugby - England V Wales ....


amen to that, i just hope its a good game so much hype but often when you have to similar skill level teams the game can be a bit flat.

but couldnt have asked for a better game shame its over the bridge from me.


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

It's my birthday on Saturday, England v Wales then Chelsea in the cup. Ideal :thumb:


----------



## Deniance (Jun 28, 2008)

My heart wales, my £20 england chelsea double!


----------



## mattr8700 (Jan 17, 2016)

Fingers crossed for another England win. It's going to be tough though.


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

Scotland are favourites with the bookies against France.
So, a tenner on France to win it is! (win win situation, right?  )


----------



## mattr8700 (Jan 17, 2016)

Well that got my heart rate going! England were so close to throwing it away then!


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

Today's lessons so far:
Italy badly need to look at their setup. A new coach is coming but its gonna take more than that. 
Scotland still can't defend a driving maul, still make the random crazy decision and Ireland show how good they are at playing the ref even when they are having a poor tournament. 
Wish I understood the rational between whether a penalty is given for collapsing a maul or not. Clearly Ireland do and Scotland don't.


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Get in lads 

Grand Slam 6 Nations winners :thumb:


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

Well done England, good result.


----------

